# Mango's in Tassie????



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey fellow Victorian mango's how bout we get on the big boat go south and have a weekend kayak fishing in tassie.

Just rustling up some expressions of interest but heres my rough plan. Take the thursday nite boat from Melbourne, have a few beers, spend time oooing and aaaaring at google earth, maps and fishing books maybe a beer or 2.

We then dock in devonport Friday morn, drive 2-3 hours to somewhere in tas (we got our cars with kayaks on the roof & maybe a kayak trailer with 4 or 5 kayaks in tow to save some money) set up camp, hit the water just after lunch friday we fish, do the same saturday, sunday, pack up mid afternoon sunday, head back to the boat, travel home and arrive in Melb 7.15am monday morning ready for work if necessary.

Plenty of pics, beers fun & fishing. I thought late feb or early april (to miss the school hols traffic) would be good fishing and climate. Lets start putting some ideas down and maybe have some numbers by mid december so we can organise accomodation. Maybe we should go earlier, late Jan and take the wives and kids. Its all open right now but Ive been to tassie too many times without my kayak, and its just not on! Its time to kayak fish tassie, our southern brothers have had the apple isle to themselves for too long and its time they put up with us and my lousy cruddy old jokes, so lets grab our paddles and head south mango moochers "tassies a calling!"


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I am working in tas this weekend and will be hitting the east coast around st helens afterwards, I will take some pics of kayak launch spots and get some brochures on accomodation. Might pop in to a tackle shop or two and get the good oil from the locals. Oh & if I catch any fish I will post them aswell eventhough I will be landbased, I will sit down on the bank and cast sp's for simulation purposes


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Drive the hour and a half or so to Launceston and do the Tamar river. Very nice. 8)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck Squizz.

Was planning a Tassie trip in Jan, though the handbrake will be present so yak opertunities may be a touch limited.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Squizzy if you are going to have a look at St Helens go a little further and have a look at Binalong Bay and the Bay of Fires
I went there last year and is a beautiful area.
http://www.netasmania.com.au/online/db/20020106-1.html 
There is free camping along the beach no showers but there is toilets (bring a solar shower). I caught a lot of fish and squid in this area. I would love to come along but am unsure at the moment.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

oh man oh man...Hmmm lets see, bubs born around australia day (26/01) 4 weeks maternity leave. nahhh i got bucklies.
but it sounds like a ripper trip if you can get it happening squizz 8)

some sweet looking yakking water there Gone, love that 2nd shot.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

oh man oh man...Hmmm lets see, bubs born around australia day (26/01) 4 weeks maternity leave. nahhh i got bucklies.
but it sounds like a ripper trip if you can get it happening squizz 8)

some sweet looking yakking water there Gone, love that 2nd shot.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd love to be in too but timing ain't so grand for me either. It'd be a hoot though!!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Well Im back and I got to say those tasmanians have been keeping very quiet about whats down there, it is absolutly spectacular. I drove to St helens and fished the areas in those pics, land based unfortunately but what a place, big flatties, big mullet, and the highlight of the rip was landing a 6lb salmon on my 4lb bream rig, took ten minutes and half a dozen jumps out of the water before we could land the fish. I am a big tassie convert, checked out the bay at st helens, very fishy and the schamander river which everybody I spoke to told me if I go further up the system the bream would pull me out of my kayak. Oh and whilst having a leasurely drive back to catch the boat home sunday, threw a hb in a big pool on the ringarooma river, follow up first cast wild jumping brown on the fifth cast. Tasmania - fishing paradise. Ive got to go back to the savage river mine in a month or so and the kayaks are coming with me. I have seen the fantastic fishing grounds of the northe east, now its time to check out the central west.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a Tassie trip planned next week with my brothers stink boating the lakes for er, trout. However, I will have my fish killing machine in tow so im open to suggestions for anywhere within an hour or two of launceston for a couple of salt sessions. Any ideas???


----------

